# Good old time gospel Preaching



## 2 Tim 4:2 (Feb 14, 2008)

http://media.lhm.org/lutheranhour/mp3s/historic_salvationcompleted_1937_wam.mp3


----------



## Ivan (Feb 14, 2008)

Walter A. Maier! I remember hearing recordings of him on the Lutheran-Missouri Synod radio station out of St. Louis when I was a boy. He could rip it up! The fellow that followed Maier was pretty good too, although his name escapes me.


----------



## Herald (Feb 14, 2008)

The man was able to preach!


----------



## JM (Feb 14, 2008)

Sword of the Lord calls him the "Jeremiah of the 20th Century."


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 14, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> The man was able to preach!



That's an understatement.


----------

